# Guide rods



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

What are the advantages and disadvantages of having a full lenght guide rod compared to one that is not full length. Just using common sense I cant think of any disadvantages but I'm interested in the answer to my question.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I was talking to one guy that builds match grade 1911 and he said that you can not get it tight enough with out using a full length guide rod. I would have never thought about that. He has built and or rebuilt others guns for almost every person in the BMRPA that shoots the 45.

A blind man once stepped on Chuck Norris' shoe. Chuck replied, "Don't you know who I am? I'm Chuck Norris!" The mere mention of his name cured this man blindness. Sadly the first, last, and only thing this man ever saw, was a fatal roundhouse delivered by Chuck Norris.


----------

